# FELT or CHARGE



## Ravenz (6 Nov 2008)

In preparation for going 'carless' in early 2009 and needing simple but 'effective' bike to get me from a2b rapidly, I am currently looking at either FELT DISPATCH or the CHARGE PLUG RACER.
((having read the thread re the Langster wheels .. hmm ))
any owners care to comment on either of those 2 foibles or good qualities.?


----------



## Moose (6 Nov 2008)

I don't own either, but did consider both when I bought my Bowery

Ruled out the Charge as really I wanted something a bit lighter, but nearly bought the Felt and probably would have done had the 2009 model come out before the 2009 Bowery.

In fact there's a good selection to be had for the price of a Dispatch (Genesis Flyer)?


----------



## Tynan (7 Nov 2008)

i know nothing about fixed but I know both those bikes are sneered at by the proper fixie types

get your arse over to the london fixie forum, something like lfss.com


----------



## Moose (7 Nov 2008)

Tynan said:


> i know nothing about fixed but I know both those bikes are sneered at by the proper fixie types
> 
> get your arse over to the london fixie forum, something like lfss.com



Fixie - don't let them hear you say that


----------



## GrahamG (10 Nov 2008)

Forget sneering, you're not in London, and forget both those - consider something that will take mudguards if it's an A to B run around. Why would you want to risk a soaking wet arse if all you're doing is nipping to the shops or to a mates?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Nov 2008)

GrahamG said:


> Forget sneering, you're not in London, and forget both those - consider something that will take mudguards if it's an A to B run around. Why would you want to risk a soaking wet arse if all you're doing is nipping to the shops or to a mates?



What a pointless comment. He asked which bike is best, and all you can come out with is some guff about needing mudguards.


----------



## Joe24 (10 Nov 2008)

just slap some raceblades on, thats all i do with my fixed, which i se to get to and from work as well as for training. 
OK my legs gt wet because i dont use the front one, but yesterday it was raining really heavy ad the only time i had water come up from the back wheel was when i did a huge rear wheel skid whilst sat down going through a puddle.
Pick either, i personally dont like the Charge Plug after seeing it, and put raceblades on when you need them on. Easy
I built my own fixed up from a frame so cant comment on the 'off the peg' fixeds.


----------



## GrahamG (10 Nov 2008)

bonj said:


> What a pointless comment. He asked which bike is best, and all you can come out with is some guff about needing mudguards.



He asked for foibles - that's a foible for both IMO. Which makes your comment a bit pointless doesn't it?


----------



## Moose (10 Nov 2008)

Didn't you know, as soon as you start to ride fixed, you don't need mudguards - just htfu


----------



## Joe24 (10 Nov 2008)

Felt can take full mudguards and a rack, according to the stuff on Evans website.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Nov 2008)

GrahamG said:


> He asked for foibles - that's a foible for both *IMO*.




In your opinion. Your opinion would happen to be wrong.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Nov 2008)

Going by this picture(doesnt say on the Felt website) You can see the mudguard and rack mounts on the frame.
None on the Chrge so you would need to put Raceblades on if you wanted mudguards. (What i would do anyway, look abit better and you can get them off and on easier, just lack some of the coverage)


----------



## Ravenz (11 Nov 2008)

I'm so glad I'm taking my time over this.. talk about glorious confusion 
The Felt is still a fine lookin bike.. but want to blag a test ride at some point .. I have mixed terrain, so the gearing has to be right so as not to spin out on the flats and also give me a chance to get up any hilly bits ata decent clip...


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Nov 2008)

coming from someone who owns a Langster, that Felt looks a nice bike and the option if you ever wished off fitting guards is surely a plus? Not a fan of the Charge, its heavy and made of steel


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2008)

I lke the look of the Felt - with black guards...hmm on my tick list at the moment.


----------



## Landslide (12 Nov 2008)

_"Frame Mounted Dispatch Axle Nut/Bottle Cap Opener Tool"_
The Felt gets my vote, purely on that basis!


----------

